# Phillips Hue



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Anyone try these things out yet? Thinking of giving them a whirl in my tv viewing area.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Haven't tried them, seems very gimmicky.. perfect for mass consumption and useless in 5 years.

It's like a modern day The Clapper.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Haven't tried them, seems very gimmicky.. perfect for mass consumption and useless in 5 years. It's like a modern day The Clapper.


You mean it has a catchphrase that will be ingrained in my head for life?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Bkessler said:


> You mean it has a catchphrase that will be ingrained in my head for life?


Okay, it won't be as well known or memorable as The Clapper..

But it will be a relic that only old people use. :laughing: 

Grandpa Kessler, why do you still use your 20 year old iPhone to turn the living room lights on and off?


----------

